# 13 Stories Haunted House Atlanta area



## ElPitchfork

For those of you in the Atlanta area, 13 Stories Haunted House is slated to open Oct 3rd. 

For more info, 13 Stories Haunted House


----------



## ParkerATL

Good...I was concerned that you guys weren't opening this year....I work at TownCenter Mall near there and I saw some building going on yesterday...how in the heck are you guys gonna be open by tomorrow?


----------



## EvilMel

Neat! I so need to make it down to Atlanta for all the great haunted houses.


----------



## ParkerATL

Yeah ya do Mel...13 stories is great, but NETHERWORLD is AWESOME!!!


----------



## ElPitchfork

The opening has been delayed until Tuesday Oct 7th. Check the website for updates.


----------

